# At what age should a female be bred?



## brdtim (Sep 18, 2015)

I have talked to some "breeders" who say that it is OK after their first or second heat cycle. I've also seen and heard that it should only be after 2 years. What are the "facts?" Also how old is too old to be bred?


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

They shouldn't be bred until they are old enough for hips, elbows, heart, and eyes. OFA doesn't accept clearances until they are two years old.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Cpc1972 said:


> _* OFA doesn't accept clearances until they are two years old.*_


That is simply not true.

OFA will not record final Hip and Elbow ratings until the dog is at least 24 months of age.

Eyes, Hearts, DNA etc can be done much younger and be recorded by OFA.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Swampcollie said:


> That is simply not true.
> 
> OFA will not record final Hip and Elbow ratings until the dog is at least 24 months of age.
> 
> Eyes, Hearts, DNA etc can be done much younger and be recorded by OFA.


That is what I meant.


----------



## brdtim (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. So does that mean that it is not a good practice to breed before age 2 or some number of cycles?


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

You have to ask yourself why you want to breed, and do you want to be seen as a reputable breeder. 

If so, then you want to work towards titling your bitch in conformation and/or performance of some type, to show that she has traits that are desireable to breed for towards the improvement of the breed. 

Knowledgeable puppy buyers who want to support reputable breeders, and not back yard breeders, want to see all four clearances on the sire and dam, and hip and elbow are only preliminary before 2 years old. 

So - why do you want to breed your bitch, and are you working towards titling her?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

brdtim said:


> I have talked to some "breeders" who say that it is OK after their first or second heat cycle. I've also seen and heard that it should only be after 2 years. What are the "facts?" Also how old is too old to be bred?


In terms of general animal husbandry practices, you never breed on the first heat cycle but you may be able to on the second. This is fairly standard around the world and health clearance exams are done earlier elsewhere as well.

In the United States, health clearances are not regarded as "Final" for Hips and Elbows unless the exam is performed after 24 months of age. Clearance Exams for Hips and Elbows performed prior to 24 months of age are regarded as "Preliminary". 

The GRCA (Golden Retriever Club of America) prefers that females have their "Final" Clearances for Hips, Eyes, Heart and Elbows in place prior to being bred. Some breeders care about what the GRCA has to say, others could care less. When looking for a breeder, you have to make your own decisions based upon what is in your own best interest. 

How old is too old? That depends upon the condition of the individual female in question. Some are washed up at age 3. Some produce nice healthy litters at age 9 or 10. There is no general one size fits all.


----------



## brdtim (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm not looking to breed. Just wondering if breeders who start before age two are not doing the right thing


----------



## brdtim (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks Swampcollie. From your reply I would guess you might not rule out buying from a breeder whose litter came from a female under age two if other factors seemed OK. Is that correct?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I would not dismiss it out of hand, but I would apply great scrutiny before I selected a pup from such a litter.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

As was stated, a dog or bitch can't have their final clearances until they're 2 years old. If you want the puppy you buy to have the least chance of inheriting serious health problems, like hip dysplasia, you need the parents to have final clearances. So, I would never buy a puppy from an underage parent/parents. I think breeders should respect the COE and perform all recommended clearances.


----------



## brdtim (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks again


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it can be very difficult for pet buyers to separate the wheat from the chaff, so to speak, when considering a breeding in the US in which at least one parent is under the age of two.

I *might* be comfortable doing so based on 35+ years in Goldens and knowing many of the dogs behind such a breeding. Most pet people don't have the ability to analyze a pedigree in depth.

If I were to do so, I would expect at least 5 generations of clearances behind both parents, and I would expect that the young parent would be an exception and not the rule, i.e., that breeding dogs under 2 would be very rare for this breeder . As well, I would expect an in-depth explanation as to why the breeder couldn't wait another 6 months or so to do the breeding.


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't breed my bitches until they are 3 or close to it, as it gives me an opportunity to get a few eye clearances, as well as all the std OFA permanent hip, elbow cardio & thyroid clearances done. I also find that they are "mature" enough to be great Mothers at that age as well & personally I don't breed past 6, JMO


----------

